# 2nd Annual Port Clinton Fullbackers Walleye Tournament



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Last year was a huge success and a lot of fun. This year will even be better. Please contact me if you have any questions


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Once a month bump


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

toddparker said:


> Once a month bump


2nd bump. 11 boats in so far. Please contact for information.


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

toddparker said:


> 2nd bump. 11 boats in so far. Please contact for information.


3 weeks away!


----------

